# Exterior light fixtures required at all doors?



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I have a question. According the to NEC, are all exterior doors required to have an exterior light mounted near it? What about a storage room under a concrete porch, is that door required to have an exterior light fixture?

A local lighting supplier says they're required at all exterior doors.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

3DDesign said:


> I have a question. According the to NEC, are all exterior doors required to have an exterior light mounted near it? What about a storage room under a concrete porch, is that door required to have an exterior light fixture?
> 
> A local lighting supplier says they're required at all exterior doors.


It's schemantics, but it says entrances or exits, not doors.
210.70(A)(2)(b)


> For dwelling units, attached garages, and detached garages with electric power, at least one wall switch–controlled lighting outlet shall be installed to provide illumination on the exterior side of outdoor entrances or exits with grade level access. A vehicle door in a garage shall not be considered as an outdoor entrance or exit.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks Mshow


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

no hay problema:thumbsup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

No they are not. There must be light to the door but not at the door.


----------

